# Anyone ever use wall paneling on floor?



## ggsmom (Aug 12, 2008)

We are finishing our basement and I do not want carpet or vinyl. I looked at the laminate wood flooring but the stuff in our price range is plastic looking. While at Lowes I saw faux leather paneling and had the idea of cutting it into 2'x2' sections, glueing the padding on each individual tile and glueing them to the cement floor. I would then poly it 3+ times. Any feedback would be welcomed, I am a novice at this stuff but really enjoy doing it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Wood paneling lacks the durability for flooring applications, no matter how well you polyurethane it. It will simply detract from the value of the home and everyone will instantly know what was done. Attachment to the subfloor would be challenging, and there's no way to neatly handle the seams. Sorry, I think it is a bad idea. :no:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Not NO; H..L NO!


----------



## RenovatorLLC (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG, this is incredible! I just came from a very old place (occupied by several very old people) that had wall paneling as flooring throughout the upstairs. I gotta tell you, first, it looked hideous. Second, there were cracks everywhere that there was a transition or difference in floor levels beneath it. The entrance to each room had a crack before the threshold, and one after in the room.
And they used that pale gray-green stuff, which made it all the more ugly.
Just say no. It cannot stand the wear.
Hidious.


----------



## ggsmom (Aug 12, 2008)

*ok ok - I promise not to do the floors with the paneling*

 I have decided to try decorative concrete staining to get that faux leather look. I know I will be back very soon with tons of questions about that project. Thank you all for your input - not only would I have wasted a lot of $ but most importantly a lot of time. Thank you!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sellerjack (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of using wall paneling on your floor. My cousin tried it and he's not a happy camper now. Like "thekctermite" said the durablility stinks.


----------



## JaniceRaeSedona (Dec 25, 2012)

*Your floors*

I have done some wonderful cement floors...always interested in new ideas. I know it's been awhile but was wondering if you updated your post with possibly any photos...how did it turn out...do you love it? I'm with you on NO carpet...we are busy people needing to gauge down our maintenance... vacuuming is one of them ! Thank you for posting!


----------



## rualesbuilding (Dec 15, 2012)

Wall paneling comes in an exceedingly wide range of lengths, kinds of wood and colors. whereas historically folks have used it solely on walls, counting on the sort of wood pane, like with thicker oak pane, it may also double to be used as a flooring material. As long because the form of wall pane you're thinking of victimization is thick enough and fabricated from a sturdy enough wood, you'll be able to use it as flooring.

1. Examine the wood paneling to make sure that it's thick enough and durable enough to use as a flooring material. The wood ought to be a minimum of one in. thick (or ¾ in. for areas like closets wherever there's very little foot traffic) and there ought to be no warps within the planking. If you're handling older woods, check for weaker sections and see if you'll be able to merely cut them out, exploit the remainder of the board sensible.

2. Mark the items of wood to suit over the substrate that's already in situ (normally plywood). placed on your safety glasses and work gloves before in operation the chop saw, and cut any items that require it. Dry lay the ground (cut the items to suit and lay them along while not truly putting in them).

3. Place foam cushioning or glue beneath the wood if you would like. faucet a bit of wood into place with a rubber mallet and nail it with the nail gun. Work your means down a complete row so work your means back on consecutive row, butting up every new row against the previous ones. Repeat this method till you've got finished the whole area.


----------



## jimbeblondie (29 d ago)

I am going to try itand will keep you all posted. One of my after holidays projects!


----------



## AdrianDotDash (22 d ago)

Thinking of doing the same. Look fwd to your post Jimbeblondie. Thank you Ruales Building for your info, even though your post was 10 years ago! It has now given me some confidence in pursuing this idea, especially as marketed timber flooring is extortionate here in Western Australia! Adrian 😊


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Try what, wall paneling on the floor? In addition to letting us know how the installation went, get back to us in a few years on how well it has worn. 

Has anyone ever seen wall paneling (not exterior siding) that is an inch thick?


----------

